# Sinuses Completely Plugged??



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can't even use Neti. What can i do? Don't feel sick. Have been taking GSE a few days,


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hot shower, facial massage, musinex, sudaphed if you can take it. keep using the netti pot and increase it to 2-3 times a day some gets in. When it is that bad for me I will use afrin for a few times just to help the swelling go down. Allergy meds will help with the swelling too. 

avoid dairy and alcohol tylanol sp? will help w/ any pain.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's an idea...it may sound strange, because it is strange.
Get two basins you can fit your feet into and two wash clothes, fill one basin with HOT water (as hot as you can stand it) and fill the other with ICE COLD water. Wet one wash cloth with HOT water and the other with Ice COLD water Put your feet into the HOT water and place the COLD cloth on your face, wait a couple of minutes then move your feet to the COLD water and place the HOT cloth on your face. Repeat this several times.
Another remedy: Put FREEZING wet socks on feet then put DRY WOOL socks over the wet socks. Climb into bed and bundle up. The idea behind this is that the body shifts it's attention to the cold feet instead of you sinuses.

These remedies are STRANGE but they REALLY do work.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, Hot Peppers and Ginger are good at getting things moving.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

3-4 drops of tea tree oil in boiling water. Just let it simmer on the stove. Has fixed every sinus issue in our family so far


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

Get yourself a netti pot with the saline solution formula at your local drug store. Worked wonders for me!!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I suffer also. OH wow when it gets to the back of my neck....one eyeball going to pop out from pressure, the ache...UGH

I do it all....and mostly it relieves some pain.


But I never heard what Marinemomtatt said. Sounds interesting and I will experiment with that one when I get attacked again.

cool


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

When my sinuses are plugged solid like that, I use a bulb syringe (like you use on babies). I use that with the saline and it seems to help enogh that I can finally use my neti pot.
Has anyone tried using a drop of tea tree in their neti pot? I was thinking that would work wonders on a sinus infection, but wasn't sure if I should try it or not.
Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I just got whacked with an infection the other day.
This is what I did- couple of tablespoons (or more if you like) apple cider vineagar plus a glass warm water. Use a straw if you have one (because the acid in it is bad for your tooth enamel) or if you dont have one, that's ok too. Drink a glass of this every couple hours or so. It takes a while, but the vineagar helps thin out the mucus and also relieves the pressure a little. I dont know why.
It's very low tech; I did it in desperation after I spent like $10 on over the counter sinus meds (didn't work, only seemed to make the irritation worse) I read about it on the web, I looked up 'home remedies for sinus infection'.

Try it, it might work for you, but it takes a few hours. Just keep sipping or using the straw. (if no straw, make sure you clean the vineagar off your teeth)


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Trisha in WA:

I have never used tea tree oil in the neti pot (the directions say it shouldn't be used internally and I always worry about swallowing some as it runs through my sinuses). I have used a 50/50 mixture of hydrogen peroxide & water with the bulb syringe, though. 

The bubbles that foam out of your nose are unpleasant, but it clears up the passages enough that the steamed tea tree oil can be breathed.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MontanaKJ said:


> Trisha in WA:
> 
> I have never used tea tree oil in the neti pot (the directions say it shouldn't be used internally and I always worry about swallowing some as it runs through my sinuses). I have used a 50/50 mixture of hydrogen peroxide & water with the bulb syringe, though.
> 
> The bubbles that foam out of your nose are unpleasant, but it clears up the passages enough that the steamed tea tree oil can be breathed.


Mabey I'll try this in my Neti Pot tonight. I've had this wonderful infection all week!:grit:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have you justt ried 'snorting' a few snorts of salt water up each side of your nose off of a teaspoon. Might work and get you use to the neti pot laer..Hope you feel better soon.


----------

